# Becoming a freelancer



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi, new to this board but not new to working in Greece. I've got a shop at the moment and work as a photographer. I was just wondering, if I ended up only doing freelance photo work I wouldn't need the shop, but I would presumably have to register my business (as a freelancer) and use my home address as my business address. As I rent the house, would this present problems for the landlord, or me? Can one be a freelancer and work from home without any hassle? (As you can in the UK for example.)

Ive not had much joy when I've asked my accountant this, but I don't think he's quite grasped the concept.

Any advice would be great!
Thanks


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

SymiDream said:


> Hi, new to this board but not new to working in Greece. I've got a shop at the moment and work as a photographer. I was just wondering, if I ended up only doing freelance photo work I wouldn't need the shop, but I would presumably have to register my business (as a freelancer) and use my home address as my business address. As I rent the house, would this present problems for the landlord, or me? Can one be a freelancer and work from home without any hassle? (As you can in the UK for example.)
> 
> Ive not had much joy when I've asked my accountant this, but I don't think he's quite grasped the concept.
> 
> ...


Hi SymiDream,

I'm a freelance writer and editor in Athens. I signed up to the O.A.E.E last year, which is the government organisation used to be legally registered as self-employed -- like IKA but for self-employed/freelance people. It was a bit of a nightmare, took many weeks to sort out but got there in the end.

I rent my flat but still work from there. The landlord had to go to the KEP office and sign a form which states he allows me to work from his appartment. So as long as your landlord is OK with it, you can use it as your business address.

If you aren't already signed up to the O.A.E.E, I can explain if you like.

I hope this helps.


----------



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

That's really useful thanks. I'm currently paying OGA and my partner is on IKA as he works for me. Still seeing how things are going and hoping to be able to stay with the shop for next year. But good to know about O.A.E.E.

Must you have a logistis to manage your paperwork, or can you do that on your own?

Neil


----------



## panos1313 (Aug 31, 2011)

Many landlords will deny to let you use the house they rent you as a working place because of some implications that let you use the house for up to 12 years or sth even against his will (its a business, so he cant kick out a business).

I faced this problem with many landlords and i eventually had to start the business at my hometown (im greek), was a bit messy.

As for the paperwork, i did it on my own but it was pretty hard.Hiring a logistic is waaaay easier and pretty cheap, i d go this way


----------



## luckyu (Sep 26, 2011)

You can always choose to self-insure your self at IKA. You will have to find someone willing to help you over there of course, as only a few people know about this option. I only heard about it two weeks ago. I'm an English teacher and a colleague of mine told me that she has been doing that for about 8 years. It's about 160 euros a month, much cheaper than O.A.E.E. It's really convenient as if there is any month with no work at all, you can just not buy any "ensima", thus not spend any money. I don't know how that works with the tax, though. I guess that colleague doesn't actually declare whatever money she earns.


----------



## GR Joe (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a graphic designer and worked freelance for several years here in greece and would just warn you to be very carefull , get a good accountant and a lawyer if possible.there are lote of arcane rules and pitfalls in the system.Its not like freelancing in the Uk and there are a lot more new laws on the way as they are targeting freelancers especially in the search for tax evaders.As a foriegner you need to be whiter than white when it comes to taxes as you WILL be audited. Good Luck


----------

